# Button on R5 to let go-off canon remote speedlite, as same as with canon 5D Mark IV?



## Ronny Wertelaers (Jan 11, 2021)

With my canon 5D mark IV i could let go off my canon remote speedlites 600EX-rT with strobes of light every time when i hit the depth of field preview button on my body of the canon 5D mark IV. I found this out by accident but this was quite handy as a model light when i put a magmod grid on my flash. To predict where the light will go and set-up my lights. My Mark IV bodies are sold already, so i can't check this anymore.
But i can't figure out to program a button on my Canon R5 now. Is there anybody who knows how to set this up?

Greetings,
Ronny Wertelaers Photography


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Jan 12, 2021)

One thing that might help is if you use a wireless transmitter to fire the strobe, turning the transmitter off will revert to normal camera operation from what I can see. I use the XPro transmitter and it has a slide switch on the side that's easy to turn off and on.


----------



## Ronny Wertelaers (Jan 17, 2021)

I mean if i hold down a button on my camera, the flash keep flashing short strobes of light, so i can use this to position my flash more ease when using a grid.


----------

